# View New Content Fault



## mcshroom (9 Feb 2011)

Hi,

I've found recently that the "View new content" link always shows the content all the way back to the 1st February, and is getting longer and longer.

I've tried deleting my cookies, and also tested this in Firefox (as well as Chrome) and the same thing is still happening.


----------



## Shaun (10 Feb 2011)

Unless you read the content it remains marked as new.

You can selectively mark individual forums as read by clicking the orange CC icon on the homepage (on the left hand side), or if you want, when you've finished your login session, just click the "Mark Board As Read" link at the bottom left to mark the whole entire forums as read.

This should limit the "new" content displayed to you when you next login and click on the VNC link.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

